# Abu Dhabi Teachers



## epeterson40

I am considering a teaching position for the public schools in Abu Dhabi and have a lot of questions, especially around housing and education costs for my school age daughter. I have not been able to find anyone who has been employed by the school system and can give me some advice...is anyone out there an expat teacher in the Abu Dhabi public schools? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## JEB

Did you manage to get any information as I am in the same position and planning on traveling August and need to find aschool for my daughter who is going to begin middle school.

I'd appreciate it if you could share the information you received.

Thanks


----------



## DYLANJAMAL

JEB said:


> Did you manage to get any information as I am in the same position and planning on traveling August and need to find aschool for my daughter who is going to begin middle school.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you could share the information you received.
> 
> Thanks


check out xxx there are a lot of information there...I know the name refers to women but all could get info... information about different schools especially in abudabi is available out there.. (Thankfully, some body from this forum recommended this for me... it is really helpful)
me too I am at the same boat as you are..
Good luck
Dylan


----------



## dk74

Hi everybody
Please share any info about schools in Abu Dhabi once you get it. As I see, there are several of us with the same questions
We are about to move to AD in the begining of the next year. I am checking primary schools, especially in the northern region, but it is not so easy from the distance... 
Do you have any experience or opinion on choueifat school in Khalifa City?

Regards


----------



## DYLANJAMAL

dk74 said:


> Hi everybody
> Please share any info about schools in Abu Dhabi once you get it. As I see, there are several of us with the same questions
> We are about to move to AD in the begining of the next year. I am checking primary schools, especially in the northern region, but it is not so easy from the distance...
> Do you have any experience or opinion on choueifat school in Khalifa City?
> Dylan, did you mean ?
> Regards


It is .... ( I am not sure if I could post URL here)
good luck


----------



## JEB

Thanks Dylan, I am going to check it out.


----------



## nadia519

what is the site? it doesn't show up



DYLANJAMAL said:


> It is .... ( I am not sure if I could post URL here)
> good luck


----------



## nicky29

Hi, can anyone post the site or send it to me? it's not coming up and I am interested in teaching in the public system in Abu Dhabi. thanks!


----------



## Jamgirl

Hi, 

can anyone post the site or send it to me? it's not coming up and I am very interested in info about these schools.


----------



## chick76

I have interviewed for a position as well, for Aug. 2010, and can't find info at all, except from talking to people who live there, not necessarily teachers. Why is that????


----------



## ven

*Document Attestation*

Hello,

I am not sure if you still use this site, but I really need some information. I am also Jamaican and I have been offered a position in Abu Dhabi. I need some information about document attestation, as well as other info about living in the middle east.

Thanks


----------

